
Show HN: Idea to startup - nikhildaga
https://ideatostartup.org
======
pavornyoh
In your own words, "the ideatostartup is kind of a crash course". What exactly
does that mean? A start-Up should be a well thought out process although it is
a learning curve but not one where the founder decides to take a crash course
just because an idea pop up. Do you stick around after the 40 days or just
move unto the next one?

~~~
nikhildaga
Dear Pavornyoh, Thanks for your question.

By "the ideatostartup is kind of a crash course" , we mean that ideatostartup
will take you from idea to startup within those 40 days. Within those 40 days,
you will have a MVP and clear cut process and strategy of achieving the
product market fit.

The company itself will definitely grow over years but the launch will happen
within the 40 days. We have met a number of entrepreneurs who just can't
launch even after spending years on an idea. The reason is simple. Sometimes
they are afraid to go out and talk to customers, to validate the idea while
other times its because they just can't get the product built and keep adding
features after features.

We ensure that entrepreneurs get over this fear of launch and focus on
achieving the product market fit.

For 40 days, we work 24*7 with the founder/s. After that we provide all the
resources and connections we can as advisers.

~~~
pavornyoh
If the founders are afraid to launch based on the reason you stated above,
don't you think your suggestion to help is just temporary? There are different
kind of markets and without domain expertise in a particular market, how do
you map out strategy, sales etc.? How do you act as advisors?

~~~
nikhildaga
Thanks again pavornyoh!

Since we develop the products ourselves and ensure that entrepreneur goes out
and talks to customers, we fix both the problems. As we have seen from
experience, many entrepreneurs fear for the first time. And, mostly its about
the fear of failure and validation. We help them overcome it and do what is
necessary.

We have created a process for converting the idea to startup. If you have
noticed, the entrepreneurs that succeed in one venture, are more likely to
succeed in their future ventures irrespective of the domain. Once the
entrepreneurs know the process, they can execute the details as per the
context. We also connect entrepreneur with the expert in that particular
domain.

~~~
pavornyoh
So... 1)But you stated the founders are scared to talk to customers so how do
you ensure that this particular problem is fixed? Is there a clear process the
founder how to follow? Do you have a sales coach training them?

2)So are you saying you only take founders who have been successful in a
venture before based on this response -"If you have noticed, the entrepreneurs
that succeed in one venture, are more likely to succeed in their future
ventures irrespective of the domain."

3) I am just trying to understand the thought process behind your marketing
pitch about what you want to do. If your background is development, why not
stick to that alone instead of throwing all the others in?

~~~
nikhildaga
Thank you again, Pavornyoh, for taking out your precious time.

1\. We help founders overcome the fear. There is a clear process.

2\. By that , we mean following certain processes improves the success rate
for startups. Successful entrepreneurs know these processes. And we teach
first time entrepreneurs this process.

3\. Entrepreneurs who are passionate about an idea face many problems. The
first problem is :

i. They need a product but may not have the necessary tech skills. We fix this
problem for them.

ii. Almost all failed startups have the product, but what they do not have are
enough customers. We guide entrepreneurs how to get customers.

We fix these 2 problems in the 40 days.

After these whenever startup achieves product/market fit and enters in the
scale phase, we connect them with the relevant domain experts who will help
them scale.

~~~
pavornyoh
This - "We guide entrepreneurs how to get customers. We fix these 2 problems
in the 40 days". Those 2 problems cannot be fix in 40 days in my opinion. So
you consider all ideas no matter how crazy it is and work with it by
developing and mapping out a strategy?

~~~
nikhildaga
Definitely not all ideas. We work only on 1 idea for 40 days. And of the 10s
of ideas we receive, we only select the one where we can help the most.

~~~
pavornyoh
Interesting- I think you will have a hard time convincing people here in the
U.S to go with you. For $9,000 a promise to fix 2 of their main problems in 40
days isn't enough for the very savvy ones.. But all the best to you..:)

~~~
nikhildaga
Thank you :-)

Convincing people has not been a problem so far. Because its usually the
entrepreneurs whom we have worked with that refer us to their friends.

Also, you don't have to pay 9k at once, its usually milestone based or weekly.
There is no lock-in. The entrepreneur can leave whenever they want if they
don't like the program.

Btw, I really appreciate your questions and suggestions. Is it ok, if I put
these questions on ideatostartup?

Thanks.

~~~
pavornyoh
Yes- You can do that.

~~~
nikhildaga
Thanks. I think I must mention in the site that, there are no holidays in
those 40 days and average working hours are 10-12 hours everyday. So for 9k
you get 400-450 hours of working hours. That's less than 25 dollars per hour.

------
nautical
The presentation is making it sound like a "test area" , throw some money and
see if it works or not . I feel , what you are writing right now is pitch for
yourself and sadly its not working .

~~~
nikhildaga
Nothing to be sad about nautical. We have already received enough applications
and don't need any more for atleast 6 months now. :)

~~~
pavornyoh
Hmmm.. Based on this response to @Nautical, your pitch on the site said you
can only take 1 application in November. So if you are booked for 6 months,
why take an application in November?

~~~
nikhildaga
We received the applications yesterday after submitting on Hn and other places
like Google groups. The ideas to work on till October are finalized. The ones
received yesterday aren't. So while we would like to receive as many
applications as we can, they are not necessary.

------
nikhildaga
Hi there! Happy to listen to your questions and valuable feedback. Thanks.

